
Show HN: Bounding box image-tagging server application - asfarley
https://github.com/asfarley/imgclass
======
asfarley
Similar to [https://github.com/puzzledqs/BBox-Label-
Tool](https://github.com/puzzledqs/BBox-Label-Tool) but better for farming out
huge quantities of tagging.

This tool outputs training sets in the YOLO format.

Admins can upload lists of image URLs (tested up to 10K), assign labelling
tasks to worker and download when it's ready.

The admin UI provides a variety of convenience features to ensure the entire
set is labelled correctly.

